# Help a noob with dream



## joralva24 (Sep 5, 2018)

I have the dream of building an electric powered cafe racer bike. I´m completely a noob in the EV theme but I´m passionate about completing my dream and I was trying to get suggestions for batteries and motors. I want to have at least a range of 100 km or 62 miles and a top speed of about 80 km/h or 50 m/h please help me. Any examples of suggestions will be greatly appreciated

PS: If you know sellers that sell worldwide please also link them bellow since I´m trying to do this project from the South American country of Perú.

Thanks Jorge.


----------



## TiberiusPepoyo (Sep 19, 2018)

Hola Jorge,

¿Cómo va el proyecto?

__________________________________

Hello Jorge,

How's your projecto going?


----------

